# Could I really be pregnant? 16 dpo and IUI



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello,
I am not holding out too much hope as I am 43 and I know the odds and have had the exact symptoms before, but I am now starting to wonder if I could be pregnant.
I had a HCG shot and IUI (donor) on the same day - 16 days ago. I have taken pregnancy tests yesterday and the day before, both show positive. However, I am aware that the HCG shot stays in the system for a couple of weeks, so I am keeping sane, but am really starting to wonder.
I feel tired and felt nauseous this morning, but am sure I am prone to this anyway!  
I have been having weird fluttering feelings perhaps in my uterus - certainly under my stomach, which could be explained by a period starting I suppose (but different) and indeed a few months back had exactly the same symptoms plus a late period. I did wonder at the time if that was a chemical pregnancy.

It will be 18 dpo on Friday, so will be able to go for a blood test at hospital I think. This is all a bit shocking!

Does anyone know how long a HCG shot can stay in your blood? - the nurse at the hospital said to wait until 18dpo to test, so I suppose it could be that long. Maybe I am winding myself up unnecessarily.

It would be good to hear your views.


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Do you know what dosage trigger you had? If it was 5000iu Pregnyl (commonly the case for IUI), then it should definitely be out of your system.
Even if the trigger was 10000iu (more common dosage for IVF trigger), it would still probably be out of your system after 14 days. 
Either way, I think at 16 dpo/IUI, the positives are from natural HCG, not a trigger. In combination with the symptoms, it sounds to me very very likely that you are actually pregnant! Many congratulations!   Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy ahead


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

i did 10000iu pregnyl and mine was gone by about 10days post iui... i was told to test 14 days after IUI...

I'd say if your getting positives 16dpo thats a real good sign


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm thinking it's looking like good news!!! Have u tested again today? Good luck for your blood test tomorrow although I'm sure you don't need it!! X


----------



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey, thanks for all the replies.
Yep - another positive test this morning. I really can't believe it until I get the blood test done though. 
We've been trying on and off (it was often difficult to coordinate times as our donor lives out of the UK) for about two and a half years now. I really was giving up hope and feeling a bit old.

Will I get the blood test results the same day I wonder? Would like to know before the weekend. Blimey!

Will make an update when I know...


----------



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

Had a test at the hospital and have been assured by the nurse that I am!

I am in shock...


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Wondercat, that's fantastic news. Congratulations to you both! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months. xx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hurray!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Excellent news wondercat
X


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Huge congratulations to you! Fantastic news x


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Wondercat - I read your first post on the 2nd and I have just popped on again and am sooooooooooooooo pleased to read that you are pregnant - CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Wondercat - congrats!!!            

When's your first scan?
Lisa x


----------



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

First scan a few days after Christmas - that will be six weeks by then. As the nurse put it "they will check everything is in the right place"...
We plan to tell our donor around that time too.

Exciting times...


----------



## Pepstar (Jul 6, 2009)

Congratulations - what an amazing Christmas surprise!


----------



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

just testing this ticker thing


----------



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

HAHA - it didn't work. No idea why. It's appearing on my profile - I thought it would go on the signature. Oh well...


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

you need to copy the code into your signature box under profile, forum settings


----------



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep - just realised, doh!

My photo of my cat isn't showing though


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

many congrats wondercat!!    happy christmas!


----------



## wondercat (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought I should do an update - it's been a while. I had the first scan yesterday and saw the heartbeat - it was amazing!
I have been feeling sick all day every day for the past two weeks - noone ever said it was like this! I haven't felt like doing anything at all. I have to go back to work next week, not sure I will cope.


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Well done!!!

Feeling sick is a good thing (means the pg is strong and all that) although dosnt make you feel better mine is dreadful too...


S
Hugs.

Pip


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh Wondercat that's amazing! I've been wondering how you've been getting along. Congratulations ( again!), please keep us updated on how you're both doing. Good luck with the nausea, I hope it passes soon for you.
Lottie x


----------

